
Ask HN: What are some great public trello boards that you use? - sagarghai
Hi! 
What are some of the public trello boards that people are using?
======
jimsojim
[https://trello.com/b/rbpEfMld/data-
science](https://trello.com/b/rbpEfMld/data-science) for data science

